# Columbus Ohio - Farm Dog Raw



## Trey (Jun 28, 2011)

Just starting out on raw does anyone know of a good supplier of raw food around Columbus Ohio / South East Ohio. I have found FarmDogRaw Co Op that meets in Columbus does anyone have any experience with them?


----------



## mburitica181 (Jul 22, 2015)

have you had any luck?


----------

